# Help Identify this Ball Head please



## darksoundlab (Mar 14, 2019)

I can't seem to find any info on this anywhere. Would like to see if anyone might know the Make, Model, Manufacturer, Year, Value or any other information about this one.  Thank you for any info or  leads you can provide.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 14, 2019)

I would guess 60s, and European.  Possibly FSU.  Given the condition, I would say value would be slight, if any.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 14, 2019)

Looks to be worth $5-$10...poor condition,un-branded...not especially well-made by the looks of it...


----------



## darksoundlab (Mar 14, 2019)

Thanks for the info.  I only found a couple photos of older wooden tripods with this same mount but with no information available. Not clear if this came with the tripod or not, most likely not. it actually works well and is solidly made.  I would love to at least get the Manufacturer if possible.


----------



## petrochemist (Mar 15, 2019)

darksoundlab said:


> Thanks for the info.  I only found a couple photos of older wooden tripods with this same mount but with no information available. Not clear if this came with the tripod or not, most likely not. it actually works well and is solidly made.  I would love to at least get the Manufacturer if possible.



Sorry I can't believe such a small ball head works well! It might be adequate with a lightweight camera or light, but it wouldn't hold a 35mm SLR or a typical modern interchangeable lens camera.


----------



## compur (Mar 15, 2019)

I believe it works well.


----------



## darksoundlab (Apr 2, 2019)

Just a quick check to see if anyone else might know or have info on this thing. Anyone? Beuller?


----------



## Derrel (Apr 2, 2019)

darksoundlab said:


> Anyone? Beuller?



That has become quite a famous line!


----------

